# 5 month old puppy baring his teeth while playing with older dog



## EllenCherryCharles (Jan 14, 2007)

We are dog-sitting for a friend this weekend. We are staying at their house since they have two dogs. We have a 5 month old puppy, so he goes with us to their house (during the day we have been bringing him home for some down-time and we aren't quite ready to leave all the dogs alone together). The friend's dogs are 2 and 10. The 10 year old has made it known that Dakota (our dog) should not bother him incessantly (lots of barking). With previous meetings Dakota and the 2 year old (border collie) have gotten along pretty well. The BC tends to be the more dominant one of the friend's two dogs and can a little protective of toys and bones. We've been removing bones and toys for the most part while we are home with all the dogs together. At previous meetings the BC and Dakota will chase each other and play fight (these dogs know each other and have played together at least 5 or 6 times prior to now). The BC does not have a tail, so its hard to tell her state of mind, but she "play bows" and leaps around while playing with Dakota, usually, so things seemed fine. 

So, our puppy has a lot of energy. He can be a little annoying, but is definitely a "submissive" type dog. Or at least he is with us. Last night they were playing, and I think Dakota was either taking it too far (he has real teeth now) or the BC was done playing, b/c teeth were starting to be bared. Dakota didn't really take the hint. We were hoping he'd "get it" like he did with the older dog, but he just kept going at it. And then HE started baring HIS teeth (growling is present all the time, even when they are truly playing). So this freaked us out and we separated them. After that, when we let them resume playing, Dakota kept trying to leap all over the BC, and nip (bite?) around his neck. When the BC protested, teeth were bared again. 

What does this all mean? They are easily separated, but I don't like it that my dog seems to be the instigator here. What can I do to curtail this behavior? I kind of thought that dogs sort of "work it out" without a lot of human involvement, but I'm not so sure. Also, he will be staying with these friends while we are out of town in about 2 weeks, but I'm worried about them being left alone (contained in the large kitchen) during the day unsupervised. Does what I've described sound like that would be a really bad idea?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

It means your baby's "puppy License" has expired. The BC is DISCIPLINING a rowdy child, let him do his job.


----------



## EllenCherryCharles (Jan 14, 2007)

I was reading about the "puppy license" and that really young puppies get away with a lot more than older ones. I was kind of hoping that that was what this was all about. Do you think Dakota (the puppy) is just getting frustrated that he can't get away with what he used to? Is that why he's baring his teeth? Are bared teeth in general a cause to break up two dogs rough housing? And if the BC is diciplining him (which is great, as I think overall, she's a fairly well balanced dog) should I let them be? At what point should I worry that someone might get bitten too hard? 

Oh, and should I tell my friends to isolate Dakota in the bathroom or some other gated off/puppy proof room) or take him to dog daycare during the day while we're gone on vacation? Does leaving them alone during the day sound like it might be a dangerous situation for anyone involved? The two older dogs are left together during the day with no problem. Dakota goes to dog daycare once a week and I've never had a bad report. I'm sort of new to dog ownership and don't feel like I can read them that well. I was kind of hoping this time with them all together would make me feel better while we are away. So far, not so much, but I could be reading into things too much.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Let them sort it out. It will be scary at times with lots of snapping and one ofthe older dogs may even take the pup down if it doesn't get it's point across otherwise. By the time your pup stays with them, it should be settled.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

When I used to go to the dog park I saw dogs baring their teeth at eachother quite often---while they were playing. The first time my dog did it I freaked out but I don't think it is anything to be too concerned about. I think you would know the difference between playing and something more potentially dangerous. Just supervise them and let them work it out as long as things are safe.


----------

